# Anyone use cooling mats



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I was at Walmart today and saw "Polar Pooch" cooling mats for $20
No real reviews of the product online that I could find.
Just wondering if anyone has used them or another brand. I'd be using them for crated dogs in the car, I do have and use 4 Ryobi fans and shade cloth for the van. Just looking for something extra for cooling dogs between agility runs.
Thanks in advance for info.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I saw them and almost purchased one. But then I figured either Rosko 1 yr old or Athena 9 weeks old would chew them up and eat whatever is inside. Looked like they could be OK for an older dog past the chew phase.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

You could wet a thick cotton bath mat, fold and freeze it in a plastic bag, and keep in a cooler bag on the day till you need it. Organize it so you can rotate a few


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

I have one and my dog rarely ever uses it. It's not something you'd want them to chew. She's only 10 months old and I don't feel comfortable keeping it in her crate or available to her when I'm not home. When she was a puppy, she always tried to eat it when I brought it out. Now, she doesn't care much about it. Maybe in the dog days of summer she will enjoy it more? So far, it's not been a worth while investment.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have ChillSpot beds. They may not be best for inside of a crate because it will take up the entire bottom and then the dog can't get off of it. We use them in the bedroom at night. During training, we have them in the hatchback of the car. We have screens on the windows and can open them fully so the entire back of the car becomes the "crate". The beds are a bit expensive but I expect them to last the life of our dogs. very sturdy.
c


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

I've never used one but was thinking about buying this one for when the future pup is crated up in the car: K9 Crate Coolers - Dog Cooling Bed - Mighty Mite Dog Gear

It uses a pump and temperature regulator to circulate cool water through the mat.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Glacier Tek makes a cooling vest designed for working dogs that works very well, is light weight, recharges very quickly and is nontoxic. I have used one for a couple of years between IPO training phases and my dog stays very comfortable, even in high heat/humidity. They also manufacture a version for smaller dogs.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When I lived in a dry climate and traveled regularly, I used the cooling matts that you soak in water (they have an absorbent pellet - silicone I think). They worked great. There are also bandanas with this filler in them. Here, they would work if I were staying local or heading east. Training is down to a much more humid location and they don't work well in humidity. I think it is the evaporation that = cooling.

So it rather depends on your geography whether the ones that you soak will work or not.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

This is the one that multiple people in my training group use.


https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm/product/2909/chillybuddy-canine-cooling-jacket.htm


Last week I jokingly remarked that one of the dogs looked like a superhero, sprinting across the field in shiny reflective body armor. His owner (a friend of mine) called her dog over and told me to put my hand on his back, under the vest. His back was cool to the touch, even after an active lesson in the sun, and he's a large solid black dog. It seems to do its job, other people I know own the same style.


----------

